# my hairy man



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

My guy is a very hairy man. I was wondering if I can get some advice from the ladies on here (and couples and guys I guess) about what he can do about all that hair...removal...etc. Anyone have any tips, advice about coping with hair guys and different sexual tips when making love to a hair guy...etc.


----------



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

I guess you are trying to say that the hair is an issue for one or both of you?

There are many options available. You can use clippers to thin out and shorten the hair. You can use Nair to remove the hair all together for a temporary time. You can remove the hair with wax (prepare him for some pain though). Finally you could get laser hair removal treatments. The darker the hair, the more successful the treatment usually is.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, manscaping....

Clipping (use a professional grade hair trimmer) and shaving is an option but requires that it be done fairly frequently. It also takes lots of time!

Waxing hurts! If he has a high pain threshold, try it to see how it works.

Chemical depilatories can also work quite well but test to see if his skin is sensitive.

Laser removal is the only permanent option and it's expensive and can hurt as well.

As for the sex part, just don't call him "my gorilla" in the throes of passion because he might be sensitive and start making ooking noises and beating his chest.


----------

